# Lightroom 4 and Facebook - not compatible?



## datarolf (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone suceeded in getting Lightroom 4 to upload photos to Facebook?

When I invoke the Lightroom Publishing manager by clicking "Set up" on the Facebook alternative I consistently get the following error message;

"An internal error has occurred: There is something wrong in CryptUnprotectData."

I can close the error message dialogue box and click on "Authorize in Facebook" which takes me to the authorization dialogue and the Facebook web page. However, the authorization is never finished by the LR4 Publishing Manager application. The error message above is only shown for the Facebook service alternative, not for e.g. the Flickr service.

Since I had no problems publishing photos to Facebook from LR 3.6 and earlier I wonder if this is a known bug, or something that I can fix?

Any suggestions highly appreciated!

Yours,

Rolf J


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 26, 2012)

I have no suggestions. All I can say is that it worked for me. I use a Win 7 system.

I'll go back and look again to see if I have any ideas for you.

Jim


----------



## datarolf (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you Jim. I forgot to mention that this is on a Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit PC, that is updated with all the latest corrections. No other problems than this particular Facebook - Lightroom issue.

Yours,

Rolf J


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd try going to the Facebook preferences, canceling LR's permissions, and then authorizing it from LR again.


----------



## datarolf (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you Victoria - that was a good suggestion, which I had not tried. Unfortunately the problem persists.

I went to my Facebook preferences, i.e to the Facebook web-page where I can authorize/remove applications. I completely removed the LR authorization there and then tried to set up a Facebook publishing service from within Lightroom 4 again. Immediately when klicking "set up" in LR  I got the same message: 

"An internal error has occurred: There is something wrong in CryptUnprotectData."

Next move may be to un-install LR and then re-install it again. I was however trying to avoid that operation, since I have found it complicated to restore all my various presets when I start with a "clean" LR version.

So any other suggestion is still welcoime! 

Yours,

Roilf J
Sweden


----------



## ukbrown (Mar 28, 2012)

In the plug in manager what is the version and directory of the face book plug in.  LIghtroom 4 and facebook.lrplugin amd version 4.0.0.814577 ??


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 28, 2012)

If you can hold off until later in the week, Adobe have announced that an update will be available.  There's a chance that it's a LR bug that's been fixed, so I'd wait to see before reinstalling.


----------



## datarolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you Victoria - I will wait and hope that the update can fix my problem. Have you forwarded my concern to the Adobe theme, or should I write something to someone else?

The version number of my Facebook plug in is 4.0.0.814577.

Yours,

Rolf J


----------



## datarolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi again,

I have just installed the LR 4.1 Release Candidate, which works fine - but with exactly the same error in the Publishing Manager (now with Facebook plug in manager 4.1.0.820174):

"An internal error has occurred: There is something wrong in CryptUnprotectData."

I have tried to report the failure back to Adobe on the link provided together with the 4.1 download, but I have found no way of entering any message to Adobe there. So do you have any suggestion, or is really LR4 incompatible with Facebook?

Yours,

Rolf J


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2012)

A quick Google turned up a possibility that trashing the LR preferences file might solve that error.  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...(or-Trashing-)-the-Lightroom-Preferences-file  Certainly worth a shot!


----------



## datarolf (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Victoria and thank you for taking the time with my problems.

I have now deleted the Preference file in my AppData/Roaming/Adobe directory and let LR 4.1 create a new one. No improvement, the error message is still the same.

I do not believe this is a settings issue nor a Facebook communication or validation problem, but something that is inherently wrong in the Publishing Manger. 
The error message comes within nanoseconds when invoking the LR Publishing Manager from the "Set up..." alternative for the Facebook service in the LR Library Module. It seems to be generated by either Windows or LR as soon as the Publishing Manager is invoked with the Facebook plug in. The message does not appear for any of the other services listed in the Publishing Manager. My own guess is that there is something wrong in the interactions between the Publishing Manager, the Facebook Plug in and Windows, which is reported with this cryptical message. It may have something to do with that I am running Windows Ultimate, which may behave differently than what was used when the software was tested at Adobe.

I guess I will have to export my photos as jpegs to a separate folder and then upload them to Facebook by the Facebook routines, since I am not able to get the LR internal functions to work. However, I wonder if someone else has experienced a similar problem?

Yours,

Rolf J
Sweden


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 30, 2012)

I am running Win 7 Professional. I just looked up the difference between the two and other than language, there is this bitlocker
"Improved for Windows 7 and available in the Ultimate and Enterprise editions, BitLocker helps keep everything from documents to passwords safer by encrypting the entire drive that Windows and your data reside on. Once BitLocker is turned on, any file you save on that drive is encrypted automatically."

Try turning that off. Your error statement looks like it comes from there.


----------



## datarolf (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you Jimmsp, that was a clever connection made. However, Bitlocker is not active for any of my disk drives according to the settings in "System and Security" of the Control Panel, so it is already turned off. Also strange if it should just affect the Facebook service and not the other handled by the Publishing manager. 

Does the process name "CryptUnprotectData" identify Bitlocker as the source of the error message, or is that just an assumption so far?

Yours,

Rolf J


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 30, 2012)

It was an assumption. I don't have Bitblocker.
Take a look at
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa380882(v=vs.85).aspx

It implies that your data is being encrypted.
It could be that the encryption might have been set by the administrator, and when you are running LR, you are not the administrator.


----------



## datarolf (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you Jimmsp for identifying the cerror message as coming from a Windows call. It could have been connected to the Bitlocker as you assumed, but I think there is something in the LR Facebook Plug In that calls for encryption/decryption in an illegal way, and that is what causes the problem. However strange that the plug in works on your machine with Windows 7 Prófessional but not on mine with Windows 7 Ultimate.

Reporting this back to Adobe also seems rather complicated. I have tried to use the Photoshop Forum that can be accessed for "official bug report" at the top of this page, and dropped a message under "report a problem" but it seems to be lost somewhere in Cyberspace. There is no acknowledgement from adobe that the report has been received, and no indication that this will be monitored in future bug fixes.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 30, 2012)

When you 'report a problem' on the Photoshop Forum linked from the top of the page, it should create a thread on that forum that you can track.  There's a lot of threads going on there at the moment though!


----------



## datarolf (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you for clarifying Victoria. I have now found the thread I created under "Problems" in the Photoshop Forum. Problems were not listed sequentially so it was a bit complicated to search out the Facebook one I had created. I will wait and see if anyoune with insights in the inner workings of the Publishing Manager may be able to re-create my problem and eventually fix it.

Have a nice weekend!
Rolf J


----------



## someothername (Apr 1, 2012)

I get a sequence of messages:  "Photo upload failed" followed by "Can't update the collection."

What's interesting is that facebook thinks I did an upload, because the album I upload to always goes to the first position in "all albums", and the album I attempted to upload to is now in that position, but the new photo isn't there.


----------



## MPRamsey (May 6, 2012)

Hi @datarolf....interesting conversation on this subject.  The reason I am reading is because I am getting the exact same error using Win 7 Home & Business and running LR 3.6.  I might have some input that may be helpful.  I used the FB service when I ran LR from my old WinXP machine.  But 3 months ago, I upgraded to a more modern PC  and transferred all my work.  I hadn't tried publishing to FB on my new PC until today.  That's when I received the same error message as you.  I am thinking it is something I didn't get transferred correctly but have not tried very hard to debug it because I don't use that service very often (obviously after 3 months..hahaha)

I'm assuming you have not found the solution.  However, if you have, could you share it with me?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## datarolf (May 28, 2012)

Hi again,

I finally found a solution to my "CryptUnprotectData" problem in another thread:

http://forums.adobe.com/thread/705684?tstart=0

The trick was to enter the LR 4 Preferencve file (located in your AppData directory) and delete the section concerning Facebook credentials. That made the trick and I got no error message from Windows and was allowed to use the Publishing manager in LR to set up my Facebook service without any problems.

I copy the text of interest from the thread below.

Yours

Rolf J

********
hello everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I had probably the same problem after changing my system from win XP to Win 7 
Prof 64 and manually copying LR preferences from old system to new.

After that FB plugin show me the message: something wrong in 
CryptUnprotectData and autorisation with FB failed. I use jf Facebook plugin 
also and it works fine.

I try a warious method with deleted/reloaded/disabled and enabled FB service 
and they doesn't help.

Finally I deleted this section from LR preferences file:



["pw_pw_com.adobe.lightroom.export.facebook_com.adobe.lightroom.export 
.facebook_1462068433Key"] = 
"AQAAANCMnd8BFdERjHoAwE/Cl+sBAAAAdUMU.........qAAAABAAAADplLE740dKWYP 
QsWhXy6HDAAAAAASAAACgAAAAEAAAAHcIKRNCHbMrYTlEF1NkPiNgAAAAQZXSdYJ/Rn/V/ 
iT7f6NbYuWcXMZoF+Tsq7FYmPwa/rgeNpM0ivh0ORw+0Cf79UJZ0iI4..........ACeA0 
0GwYQ8ysXk/F+dL7HgW30m3",

["pw_pw_com.adobe.lightroom.export.facebook_com.adobe.lightroom.expor 
t.facebook_1462068433UID"] = 
"AQAAANCMnd8BFdERjHoAwE/Cl+sBAAAAdUMUGLoh...................gAAqAAAAB 
AAAACQ/ZttXZ5yoLi1TuDl2buNAAAAAASAAACgAAAAEAAAAKgcUFBO/9CbtXTicEq9p4YQ 
AAAAog5VGeJ+OJX77q7W7wulghQAAAAheEDhrCk2C7mDzr99UG/AvGm/7A==",



and it help.

maybe it helps you.

LR preferences file: 
C:\users\USER_NAME\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences (in Windows 
7)

or C:\Documents and Settings\USER_NAME\Application 
Data\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\ (in Windows XP)








 adam



ps.

sorry for my english...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 28, 2012)

Brilliant, thanks for posting that Rolf!


----------



## someothername (Jun 5, 2012)

I got some of the messages mentioned above when trying to export to Facebook.  I've downloaded and instlled the release 4.1.  Now when I try a facebook export I get this:

File not found
Firefox can't find the file at lightroom://com.adobe.lightroom.export.facebook/#access_token=AAACGAyXiSUABAIq5gcXTju2kEustgX4bTrEeyJEdORUlOyv2SZBIWE4QSAHDyNUGX08CQGDFzuCLouZCcPqpZCu12EGUG0ZD&expires_in=0&code=AQD40F5BobivZ8szEQAyIgL-nLXIdBF7wGOyQwd1YAPgSOSmbQ22Dz58t8Lw06SdpOdJULa6ofJoBI6G_o36eY3h_tGoSAwkWtL_F8g-n2G45njUBo6k-GWU1TRyPLb4ucWibfDtywWMcgRO3k7zlAczutkosgwZT3Txrta-brTcJBqriqH3k_AnsbzJL6Nv9G0.

Also,  I looked in the preference file and I didn't see anything like the sections Rolf deleted...

I though perhaps it was a user access thing, so I turned that off for the current user, thinking perhaps firefox when restarted with the LR request for authentication that might help.  It did not, so it is not a security setting...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 5, 2012)

Brandon, try going to the Facebook setup (in LR), press the revoke authorisation, and then try reauthorising it.


----------



## someothername (Jun 11, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Brandon, try going to the Facebook setup (in LR), press the revoke authorisation, and then try reauthorising it.



Right click on Facebook under publish services and choose edit.  The window won't let me do anything until authorization is complete, the "remove authorization" button is grayed out.  I removed the facebook portion of the preferences file, after exiting LR 4.1, and when started up again that section had been rejuvenated.  I removed the LR permissions in facebook and when tried to authorize again, the permissions were put back, but I'm still getting the same error.

I can export from Smugmug to Facebook, but that doesn't put a record in LR that those images are on FB, one of the main reasons I'd rather use the LR publish service.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 11, 2012)

Have you tried revoking the authorization on Facebook's website instead?


----------



## datarolf (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone suceeded in getting Lightroom 4 to upload photos to Facebook?

When I invoke the Lightroom Publishing manager by clicking "Set up" on the Facebook alternative I consistently get the following error message;

"An internal error has occurred: There is something wrong in CryptUnprotectData."

I can close the error message dialogue box and click on "Authorize in Facebook" which takes me to the authorization dialogue and the Facebook web page. However, the authorization is never finished by the LR4 Publishing Manager application. The error message above is only shown for the Facebook service alternative, not for e.g. the Flickr service.

Since I had no problems publishing photos to Facebook from LR 3.6 and earlier I wonder if this is a known bug, or something that I can fix?

Any suggestions highly appreciated!

Yours,

Rolf J


----------



## someothername (Jun 14, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Have you tried revoking the authorization on Facebook's website instead?



Yes, I did that as well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 14, 2012)

Brandon, try trashing the whole preferences file, if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Tinkerbell57 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh thank you Rolf! I was having this same problem after doing a new install of LR4.1 on my notebook PC. I thought I'd save a little time and instead of reinstalling everything I'd placed into LR on the desktop PC, I simply mirrored the entire LR folder in AppData>Roaming over to the notebook. Once I removed the code from my Prefs file as Rolf suggested I was able to re-authorize the new copy of LR for both Facebook and Flickr. Thanks a million. That's a good lesson learned. Will actually install Plugins instead of mirror them in the future.


----------



## someothername (Jun 19, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Brandon, try trashing the whole preferences file, if you haven't already done so.



Trashed it, but still got the same file not found error as I've been getting.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 19, 2012)

Can you just try setting up a new Facebook Publish Service and see if that one connects ok?  If it doesn't, can you try a clean catalog, just as a test?  I'm slightly mystified by your error.

Oh, and this is the built in Facebook plug-in on 4.1, not the Jeffrey's or an older LR version?


----------



## someothername (Jun 25, 2012)

new catalog still gives me the same error: Firefox can't find the file at lightroom://com.adobe.lightroom.export.facebook/#access_token=AAACGAyXiSUABALH2PB7vi0OpvamVLZBGR3biIVEIxyCQtJBHGTmtUlp5EwqoWV5jIetCtQCYBpPoUhWzRwZBlZAPkayyZAYZD&expires_in=0&code=AQAybl86rJD8OJJm-5DZHIKj6vEF202cFW39Nvl3RM1pnUeKEZsLb_BqTXnAlCIgl_SknLnymokS5ZTLob14UI7T-KoN_Qki7YRDNlnpzRGqqcJiCNoM_ajVGlnMyaVs8Js6OBNsMAeacbDG-wmQHU5hSqywWuXWvtl6YXpAcGw0yP2MMC9E5tNTAGj3Slyb3Rc.  Note the access token has changed, for what it's worth.  Tried again, changed default browser from firefox to chrome and it appears to be working now.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 25, 2012)

How odd!  Thanks for reporting back - I wouldn't have considered another browser, so that's a handy one to remember!


----------



## Atle (Jul 15, 2012)

datarolf said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I finally found a solution to my "CryptUnprotectData" problem in another thread:
> 
> ...



Hi Rolf. i have the same problem as you had. My problem now is that with windows 7 64 bit. i cant follow the tread :  C:\users\USER_NAME\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom  \Preferences
i come to appdata, then roaming is not there... adobe is, but in that catalog it is just mediaplayer.. 
any idea? just uppgraded to lr 4.1 and nothing of the combo with facebook work.
Atle


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 15, 2012)

Atle, welcome to the forums. 

I'm not sure if this is the problem or not, but Windows makes a lot of stuff hidden by default.

Try using Windows Explorer, click on Organize, choose Folder and Search Options; then on the View tab, about nine items down, choose 'Show hidden files, folders and drives'.
That should allow you to see into that Roaming folder.


----------



## Atle (Jul 16, 2012)

Brad Snyder said:


> Atle, welcome to the forums.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the problem or not, but Windows makes a lot of stuff hidden by default.
> 
> ...



Thanks alot Brad. this did it, and I finaly got it to work


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 16, 2012)

Brad Snyder said:


> Try using Windows Explorer, click on Organize, choose Folder and Search Options; then on the View tab, about nine items down, choose 'Show hidden files, folders and drives'.
> That should allow you to see into that Roaming folder.



My favourite way to see the AppData\Roaming folder is to just enter %appdata% into the search box of the start menu. Works independantly of the "Show hidden files and folders" setting.

Beat


----------

